# Commons Mostly



## Digswithstick

Hi ,Wife said SHELVES so here they are ,mostly commons but i like em ,been digging and trading for 2 &1/2 years .The scientific term for me is Maverick (collects everything) aka packrat .About 90%  dug by me from 2 dumps about a mile apart,5% from another dump ,last 5% trading and buying. They are not nearly as organized as others here ,i will work on that but the wife is happy they are in spot ,the crocks are not on shelves she likes them so they get to go upstairs.The Pics


----------



## Digswithstick




----------



## Digswithstick




----------



## Digswithstick




----------



## Digswithstick

seperate shelves shelf 1 turn mold and 3 pc.mold black glass,warners,bitters ,and some small favorites


----------



## Digswithstick

2 flasks


----------



## Digswithstick

shelf 3  Poisons


----------



## Digswithstick

shelf 4 inks


----------



## Digswithstick

shelf 5 milks


----------



## Oldtimer

Nice!

 I began this way, hauling home every bottle I found, worth $100 or worth nothing..and I found myself so squeezed for space (and learning more and more) that I made the gut-wrenching decision to cull out the "lesser" bottles...then I began culling out the "a bit better but not awesome" stuff...and now I have settled on collecting a single catagory and selling / trading the rest to fund that endeavor.

 I expect you'll end up doing this too, it's only natural. What would your catagory be if you should start collecting just one type or kind?
 I'll look out for them for you.


----------



## Stardust

Diggs,
 What a lovely collection. Thanks for showing. You've got a lot of memories to digging a lot of those bottles. I love your shelves even if there in the basement.
 I hope Tracey is feeling much better these days. Let her know you've all been in my thoughts and prayers. GOOD to see you back my friend. Take care, star


----------



## Digswithstick

shelf 6 Judsons 11 different ones ,the paper is hand written note from a friend of my mom on the Judsons history(gave her 1/2 pint embossed  bottle) she returned bottle with note and said the bottle was too valuable ,i of course i assured her it was not and insisted she keep it ,the handwritten history of the company was worth way more than the bottle to me ! Will type it out sometime i have time takes me a while pecking away,more pics on the way


----------



## Digswithstick

shelf 7 whiskies ,sodas wines and others


----------



## Stardust

Is that a blue baby face milk? NICE [&:]
 I NEVER SAW ONE BEFORE!
 star

 oldtimer that you? []
 hello there, where did you throw those bottles you didn't like?
 star


----------



## Digswithstick

shelf 8 some favs mix


----------



## Digswithstick

shelf 9 some flasks,salts ,insulators one still had the copper


----------



## Oldtimer

> ORIGINAL: Stardust
> 
> 
> 
> oldtimer that you? []
> hello there, where did you throw those bottles you didn't like?
> star


 Some I sent to the recycling center...but just the real dregs...the rest I traded off a box full for a trinket at various shops...


----------



## Digswithstick

shelf 10 flasks ,union mades on right


----------



## Digswithstick

shelf 11 inks and glues


----------



## Digswithstick

shelf 12 milks


----------



## Digswithstick

shelf 13 mostly perfumes and several diff Larkin bottles


----------



## Digswithstick

shelf 14 sodas ,beers,etc


----------



## Digswithstick

shelf 15 whiskies ,foods ,milk glass


----------



## Digswithstick

shelf 16 meds


----------



## Digswithstick

shelf 17 local beers and sodas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 5 different Christian Brecht Brewers Franklin Pa on left, next W.Vann Ausdale Franklin Pa,next S.Barrett,Jr. Franklin Pa ,last Salztmann Brothers Oil City,2 D patent Cokes in back Meadville & Oil City


----------



## Digswithstick

shelf 18 local mineral waters,sodas and meds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 left Ponce De Leon Meadville Pa ,next  hutch Grossmans Bottling Works Franklin Pa ,next crown top Grossmans , center Thompson Medical Co. Titusville Pa, E.K. Thompson Sweet Worm Powder,Sancura Ointment Titusville Pa.,right of center Sandy Lake Pa Bottling Co.,next C.H. Kennedy Sandy Lake Pa ,next H.C. Kuhls ,Horseradish Franklin Pa ,West End Bottling Works Oil City,  Pa ,the 2 hutches on right are Marshall Uniontown Pa ,mug base hutch P.Werner421SO. 2nd ST. Phila ,also the 2 small bottles in front of the Sandy Lakes are JNO. M. RIESENMAN Franklin Pa perfumes i think


----------



## Digswithstick

shelf 19 lithia waters on left second from left Whann Lithia Water Franklin Pa ,Whannis Big Rock Bottling Co. Franklin Pa,Chero-Cola Franlin Pa ,2 acls Honeys Bevrages Coca-Cola Bottling Meadville Pa,Elkwood Whiskey Zanesville Ohio in back on right,5 different omega oils right front i like collecting variations even if they are common


----------



## Digswithstick

shelf 20 sodas ,meds, tooth powders ,4 different sloans on right


----------



## Digswithstick

shelf 21 jars and lids


----------



## Digswithstick

shelf 22milk glass ,meds ,hair products,foods


----------



## Digswithstick

shelf 23 meds and a couple hair products


----------



## Digswithstick

shelf 24 blobs,beers and sodas


----------



## Digswithstick

shelf 25 ,cobalts


----------



## Digswithstick

shelf 26 meds


----------



## Digswithstick

shelf 27 foods and flavorings mostly


----------



## Digswithstick

shelf 28 jars and lids,making glass doors for shelves but it has rained all day so i took pics  instead


----------



## Digswithstick

light box for slicks 1


----------



## Digswithstick

light box for slicks 2


----------



## Digswithstick

marbles and stuff


----------



## Digswithstick

doll heads


----------



## Digswithstick

crocks ,the wife likes them so they get to go upstairs,no room on shelves anyway


----------



## Digswithstick

more jugs and crocks


----------



## Digswithstick

this one is one of my favorites ,coyotes dug it up and pushed it out of the den all i had to do was pick it up and hose it off


----------



## Digswithstick

copenhagen


----------



## Digswithstick

This was before shelves, glass everywhere ! If you can believe it i probably have traded ,sold or thrown away at least as many as i have pictured ,started out keeping everthing with embossing then i found this great site and learned that not everything i found was one of a kind (there i admitted it ) Thanks to all and especially ,Roger for a great site ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ps i still have some tubs tucked away in the barn,the wife can't see them they are still  covered with hay bales.


----------



## Stardust

Bravo...
 that was GREAT!
 like watching a fireworks display go off...
 I loved watching the live show!
 I remember seeing many of the digs
  and the pleasure you have given many of us here.
 YOU are a gift to this forum.
 I hope I see you around more.
 Would love to just play looking at all your finds.
 I'll be watching for your next dig.[]
 star


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Cool pitcher the coyote pushed out,thats a neat way to find a bottle.


----------



## Digswithstick

Hi ,Stardust 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 many thanks and best wishes to you,hopefully my new 1850's house dump permission will yeild some goodies to share . Rick that was the easiest crock i ever found . Old Timer i do not think i can narrow it down to one favorite yet 3 is about as narrow as i could go 1st local stuff,2nd poisons,3rd inks and probably in that order.  Also forgot to thank everyone again that i have have traded with here ,thanks again


----------



## spuere66

Digs, nice display. Your welcome to come take a look at my stuff anytime. As I think you already know I like local stuff as well, minus the milks, but I have a few. Do you have the gallon Judson's? PM me if you would like to stop by my place sometime or vise versa. Thanks again for posting I enjoyed looking at all the pictures.


----------



## madman

dude nice collection! wow! very nice mike


----------



## cobaltbot

Man thats a LOT of digging for 2 1/2 years!!!   You are going to need a lot of hay if you keep that up!


----------



## Digswithstick

Hi ,Spuere 66 ,thanks is this Soyers common ?  I  hope so because i broke it cleaning it    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ,sorry about bad picture. Would like to see your collection sometime  not many collectors around  this area or so it seems ,no i do not have Judsons gallon they were all broken so far  .Mike thanks ,always enjoy your digs and posts ! Cobaltbot, yeah they are a bit crowded already and i just built shelves,wife says it is a good thing i have a job and can not dig full time


----------



## spuere66

Have no fear, it is one of the most common bottles from the area. I'm sure you'll find another or one will turn up for you real soon.


----------



## glass man

THANK YOU FOR SHARING! YOU ARE A TRUE "BOTTLE FREAK" AND I LOVE IT! SHOW SOME OF THOSE FINDS IF YOU DIG ANY FROM THE 1850S SITE! JAMIE


----------



## Jim

Nice displays, Rick. Local bottles are my favorites as well. You have a nice assortment of amber blob beers. As far as anyone knows, the ones from here are all clear and aqua.  ~Jim


----------



## dollarbill

Hey Digs
  I just want to say Wow looks like many great collections .Thanks for sharing you collection and pic's Of course Iam partial to the inks and stoneware but I saw many nice piece there .Thanks again 
                 bill


----------



## Digswithstick

Hi ,Spuere 66 glad that was a common will send pm ,Glassman thanks (bottle freak ) is right surprized someone has not used it ,Jim thanks and thanks for helping with poisons saw your site very nice,Bill thanks your ink collection got me collecting them !Stardust just noticed about the  blue baby face bottle i believe that is  a reproduction . Here is pic of the glass doors


----------



## Digswithstick

Sorry about last pic here is one of a couple doors ,wife is happy no dusting,got some digging in willpost in digging section


----------



## glass man

WOW MAN,NICE SET UP!! LOVE THE CABINETS AND THE DOORS! GEEZ,LOVE IT!!! JAMIE


----------



## ajohn

Bravo man,bravo!
 If your anything like me,it's gonna take a long time to whittle down to just one category!
 I've been at it a long time,and I'm still all over the place.
 Hmmmmm,I wonder if that's why I'm not married?[][8|][][][]
                                                                   Dig on,Anthony-John


----------



## whitefeather

Digs 

 Did you say 90 percent you dug? huuuum. I bet your wife likes them bottles new home. I would, but not in a basement I like to look at them too, all the pretty color.  Your collection looks like another I had been around. Nice why to live with collections and so it should be[]
 Whitefeather

 ajohn, don't think the bottles have much to do with why you are not married


----------



## Digswithstick

Hi, Glassman thanks ,A John thanks, i don't think i will be able to narrow it down any more ,wife says she enjoys bottles now that they are in one place and no dusting ,maybe you need bottle woman.Whitefeather  thanks ,95% dug 90% from two dumps a mile apart same property5% another dump 5% bought or traded for,going digging again !


----------



## whitefeather

Hi Digs

 I live in a very old Valley and I have been tring to find the dump sites here, is there a web site or key words to find them I am in Calif., if so would you be willing to share the info? Today I am going to the hills there are a lot of mines in this valley; opal and other gems, I did find out where some of them are[]I'm a rock hound too. Your shelves are great.

 Whitefeather


----------



## Digswithstick

Whitefeather ,go to Suggest a website,click on Sanborn Map Resource  post by Lobeycat ,that might help . I look for ravines close to old foundations ,creekbeds,swamps ,depressions ,in your case any of these areas around the mines,hope you find good spot to dig ,also look for rusted metal sticking out of ground ,post some pics of your finds


----------



## Stardust

whitefeather, did you find anything on our adventure yesterday?
 This feels like a scavenger hunt. LOL
 I had fun.
 hope you did too.
 Post your finds woman.[]

 hello Digs
 hope you have been finding some goodies as always.
 will check in to see later on.
 take care my friend
 star []


----------



## Stardust

Digs,
 if i had that many bottles i have one whole room just for all of them and then special ones scattered around the house like theme bottles for certain rooms. LOVE THEM! []

 Your's look great, but I feel sad for bottles in basements and boxes. Will your basement be a family room where you can enjoy them at least?
 star


----------



## Digswithstick

Hey Stardust ,found a few things will post tonight ,basement is not so bad it is finished with a fireplace and my stone artifacts are down there too, be well


----------



## Dugout

I think basements are just fine for bottles & artifacts. You can go down there and be surrounded by what you enjoy and what has brought you a great many wonderful memories. And hopfully you can shut the door and keep children out until they are old enough to appreciate what you have. They are like a tresure trove.                          Renee`


----------



## Stardust

*welcome dugout,
 a treasure trove, i like that. []
 i like your reasoning behind the basement.
 i just like to see my bottles.
 i let kids touch my bottles.
 start them early and they'll learn to
 handle with care.
 i do enjoy seeing how others display 
 their bottles.

 but i do like that name treasure trove.

 digs,
 i'll have to look for you new postings.
 as always they brighten up my life
 to see you and your finds.

 i did love all your bottles. you must
 feel proud having pulled them out of the
 ground. brought back memories as many i
 remembered when you posted the digs.
 take care my friend. lucky you [8D]
 star*


----------



## Mermaid Hippie

Lol we both display our marbles and doll heads/pieces the same!!!


----------

